# Which Strider Folder



## paskal

Hey Strider fans out there, which Strider folder are you prefered between SnG and AR? Tell me why are you choosing them? give me quick review on that knives? And which online Strider dealer is the best?


----------



## hktome

i am looking at the sng, i think it looks really cooland slick. i am not on my own computer right now so i cant give you a good website.


BTW this is the same person that told you about the M6 holsters a while back, iam just on my friends name as i was looking some stuff up for him.


----------



## paskal

Oh thank you HKtome, have you owned the SnG? which Gen? how its work for you?.


----------



## cqbdude

smf


----------



## sgtgeo

I have a SnG Gen I from the VERY first run #34 Tanto

and a SnG Gen V tanto

There were definatly some improvments: Thicker Ti Lock side, Larger stronger pivot hardware, and a device that stops the lock bar from getting bent the wrong way.

For me AR's and GB's are way too bulky, I would like an SmF though.

For your first go with the SnG its midsized and should be slightly easier to find then the SmF

try www.tadgear.com


----------



## paskal

the SmF is out of my budget BTW it is the good knives in the folder line up


----------



## knifebright

If your tossed between the two a more fair comparison should be between an SMF and an AR/GB. the Sng is smaller and my favorite but an AR is about the same lenth as an SMF but much thicker. here are a couple shots of mine however i don't have a full size AR but tommorow i can give you a picture of my cut Modified AR "embryo" against an sng.







jimmy


----------



## paskal

Woah high vote on SnG. but which model is you guys think "it's built like a tank".


----------



## cqbdude

AR's are built like a tank..
I call it a fixed knife that folds..

BTW..I still say SMF..


----------



## paskal

Whoa, i just cant say anything with your SmF lineup. How much you pay for all?. Now got one saying that AR is tough built.


----------



## BladeDogg

I am going to have to say go AR. It is heavy and big and if you don't have a belt sheath for it then it may become cumbersome indeed as a pocket carry. If you plan to carry it for a particular reason like HEAVY cutting the I would go AR. If it is your EDC then I would go SNG. I EDC a GB and wouldn't change that for the world. So you would have to decide at that point.

by the way...all Striders are built like a TANK in my humble opinion...


----------



## paskal

Hmm i dont my mind about size. I can EDC the knife in my bag. But if you said its for heavy cutting, i think the AR is a nice score for me. I need the knife that i can use for whole of my life. But the flamed stripped at the back of SnG is still haunted me.


----------



## BladeDogg

This is the deal about buying a knife...in my eyes...

1. Get one that fits what you plan to do with it.
2. Get one that fits HOW you plan to carry it.
3. Get one that fits your hand.

The SNG and AR are 2 different animals. The SNG will do tasks that the AR will do just as well but the AR is heavier and more bulky so it will most likely be able to handle heavy tasks better. The SNG could probably do the same but then again it is a smaller handle and blade which brings me back to the 1-3 above. You gotta get what matches YOU best...GOOD LUCK and welcome to STRIDER-dom. It is a slippery slope...just wait...you will buy the other VERY soon...


----------



## paskal

Thanks so much BladdeDogg in suggestion. BTW welcome to CPF. Your signature is exactly what i will do when changing the battery to make sure how bright the light is.


----------



## justsomeguy

Hi Y'all,

There is an interesting new thread about Strider on Blade Forums...

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852


----------



## BladeDogg

justsomeguy said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> There is an interesting new thread about Strider on Blade Forums...



That thread attached to this one will cause some problems here at CPF. Mark my words. 

Just for everyone sake I will say that I support Mick and the Strider crew 100%. Anyone that smears someone like that thread is not honorable in my book.

As a newbie here I apologize for me sudden remarks.


----------



## knifebright

If your interested in knife politics maybe thats a good read over at blade forums. If you intersted in picking up a badass blade that will treat you well with a great warrenty grab a strider. BTW the SMF/SNG and the AR/GB series are all built like tanks. The GB/AR series just happen to be bigger tougher tanks. 

here are a few pictures of my AR and my SNG. Please note that my AR has been modified and is shorter than a regular AR/GB both handle and blade however the thickness has not changed so it should give you an idea. The regular AR is more the length of the SMF were as i'm comparing an SNG and the Modifed AR Embryo. I'm going to agree with what has already been said. If you looking for pocket EDC get either an SNG or an SMF (bigger hands get the SMF small hands get the SNG), if you looking for a larger knife for your bag or have big pockets get the AR/GB. 













jimmy


----------



## paskal

I dont mind anything what is Mick has been done before. I will support him as long as he produce a great knives. Normally people will talking bad about us when we done a good thing.
Thanks knifebright for the pic now i can see the comparison. I will go for AR Ranger Green. In the future if i need the smaller knife i will get a PT. It's have a same design as a SMF/SNG but smallest size


----------



## yalskey

Here's a question.... why when you go to Striderknives.com, is there no information about their knives???

You click on the folders section, then click on a knife, and there is a picture but zero other information besides the price.

What's up with that????


----------



## Clickie

I'd try to hold them in my hand first, I've got a mint MSC GB NM for sell right now and the only reason is its just too big!


----------



## ksonger

what is the blade thickness on the AR? it is titanium both slabs with a g10 layer?

ken


----------



## knifebright

strider knives has just re-designed the website this month so its a little unfinished at the moment. 
the AR is titanium on both sides with g10 layers over that. 
the thickness is .187 same as the smf 

here is the link to the strider FAQS has all the info ever needed!!
http://www.badlandsforums.com/faq/UnofficialFAQ.shtml

jimmy


----------



## powernoodle

_SnG._ 





_Top to bottom: Delica 3, SnG, Modded AR (scales contoured)._ 





_Same as above._ 


Remember the episode from Gilligan's Island where they found some radioactive vegetable seeds and grew 6' carrots? The AR must have been grown on Gilligan's Island too, because its gigantic. It can be carried, but its more of a novelty carry IMO. A serious workhorse, no doubt, but goofy big.

cheers


----------



## NotRegulated

I have carried the AR for years. I just got an SMF months ago and it is much lighter with the same blade size with the plus of a frame lock. Much preferred for pocket carry. I think that you will be disappointed with the PT. It is too small for average sized hands. Stick with an AR/GB, SnG or SMF. I know the SMF is priced pretty high. There is nothing whatsoever wrong with the AR/GB series, they are superb knives. Even used, you will have a great knife. Mick and Duane at Strider will stand behind every piece they make. Whatever you read about the owners, the ethics of the individuals are unmatched when it comes to their products.


----------



## paskal

thanks powernoodle and NotRegulated for review on AR. i will try to stick with my decision to grab an AR.


----------



## BladeDogg

sorry double post


----------



## BladeDogg

Here is my GB...gotta love it...contoured scales, RG, and striped blade.


----------



## paskal

Holy s**t this is my dream knife. You make me so excited


----------



## RedLED

Well, Here is the story on my SMF. When closed, the blade closes half way though the lanyard hole. If you ran a lanyard in the hole, it would be cut by the blade.

I showed it to a Strider rep at a recent knife show and he shrugs his shoulders, and said "we'll fix it, send it in and enclose $15.00 for return shipping." What a joke.

I did not bother to send it in. I will be giving it to someone going to Iraq, with the defect warning.

Frankly, Their knives are all right, nothing special. like my Emerson's better.

And, to top it off, a Strider collector tells me that: "Oh, all of them are like that." I just laughed.

How they could miss this is beyond belief.

Best,

RL


----------



## knifebright

ya the laynard whole will cut the lanyard if you put it through both holes. here is the faq on this.

Will the blade on the AR/GB, SMF, or SnG cut my lanyard when closed?
The lanyard should go through only one side of the knife (G10 or Ti), if you tie your lanyard through both holes there is the possibility that you will cut the lanyard.


----------



## cy

just looked and my SMF is also like that. but so what!

until you mentioned this "defect" never knew it was a problem. 
yes, I've got a lanyard tied thru one hole. that seems to be the natural way to tie a lanyard to SMF. 










RedLed said:


> Well, Here is the story on my SMF. When closed, the blade closes half way though the lanyard hole. If you ran a lanyard in the hole, it would be cut by the blade.
> 
> I showed it to a Strider rep at a recent knife show and he shrugs his shoulders, and said "we'll fix it, send it in and enclose $15.00 for return shipping." What a joke.
> 
> I did not bother to send it in. I will be giving it to someone going to Iraq, with the defect warning.
> 
> Frankly, Their knives are all right, nothing special. like my Emerson's better.
> 
> And, to top it off, a Strider collector tells me that: "Oh, all of them are like that." I just laughed.
> 
> How they could miss this is beyond belief.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL


----------



## knifebright

Redled 
To each his own but I don't think its a defect if all are made that way. If you send it in to the strider spa they will make it do what you want it to do. They'll probably grind the blade down a bit but if you want the labyard to pass through they'l make it happen. Its a love or hate thing with striders. I hated them for years and now I truelly love and appreciate the level of craftsmanhip and materials used. For me it took me a while to get over the crudeness of the finish. I was mortified to see 1000 dollar customs that still have the bar stock grain lines cause striders are not surface finished. Then one day after 6 years of turning my nose up at all my friends striders something just clicked for me and now I love them for the tools they are. That's my story and i'm sticking too it. 

Oh ya and to get back on topic grab yourself an AR and an SNG and you'll have all your cutlery needs from opening the mail to prying off your car door. 
Jimmy


----------



## ksonger

does Mick do the grooving inthe g10 now? I know you used to have to send it off to coogler or one of the other custom guys for that. not to rain on the strider parade as they are great knives, after you hold a coogler A10 in one hand and a strider sng in the other you will just go, "holy crap" that is a knife(coogler). The coogler blade is .220 S30V. As a matter of personal preference i just did not find the striders comfortable in my small hand whereas the coogler is a tad more ergonomic and is comfy. I apologize if mentioning another custom knifemaker is inappropriate in this thread but just felt i had to speak up. i am currently trying to talk my son into giving me his coogler after he gets his sng back from mick. 

ken


----------



## ksonger

bladeDogg, where did you get that hoslter for your knife?

ken




BladeDogg said:


> Here is my GB...gotta love it...contoured scales, RG, and striped blade.


----------



## BladeDogg

google Dave Abramson aka Lifter's Leather. He does AWESOME work. TIGHT! :rock:


----------



## mspeterson

Mr. Lifter is also a member here and has been doing work for several folks over at McGizmo's place.....


Hey "RL", 
mind telling us who this "Strider Rep" is? 
Also , do you mean to tell me that you are "giving" "defective" tools to a soldier headed into harms way? 
Did you know that the stop pin only makes contact with the TI slab? It never touches the G10? 
Did you "bother" with any form of "due diligence" prior to spending $4-500?

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## ksonger

thanks, when i finally get my edc light i am going to try to get him to make me a combined holster.


ken


----------



## BladeDogg

mspeterson said:


> Hey "RL",
> mind telling us who this "Strider Rep" is?
> Also , do you mean to tell me that you are "giving" "defective" tools to a soldier headed into harms way?
> Did you know that the stop pin only makes contact with the TI slab? It never touches the G10?
> Did you "bother" with any form of "due diligence" prior to spending $4-500?
> 
> Thanks for the insight!


 
I am interested in this response too.


----------



## cqbdude

I guess all of my SMF's are defective....:laughing: 

I dont want them anymore... 


NOOOOTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## felder

I like the SnG. The AR is a lot of knife. I'm not sure if you've ever held one, but it is surprisingly large. I like the smf too, but I find the SnG's size to be more practical for EDC.


----------



## George1

This question has been asked many times before. As many people have already said it all depends on how you plan to carry it, blade style preference, and size preference. You really can't go wrong with any of them and you will probably end up with more than one over time. As a first Strider folder, I would vote for the SnG. It is a good size to EDC in front pants pocket and is built like a tank. It will do anything that you ask of it and it will last many many years. 

I would suggest that, if possible, you locate a knife store so that you can compare the different models in person.


----------



## cy

forgot to add.... at first though SMF was way too big. had been EDC small sibbie. 

then I got to carrying my SMF clipped to right rear pocket. feels right at home! ti PD clipped to corner of front pocket and SMF clipped to far right R/pocket. 

now small sebbie feels like a toy..


----------



## ksonger

well if that sebbie is looking for a home.... 

ken


----------



## RedLED

QUOTE
Hey "RL", 
mind telling us who this "Strider Rep" is? 
Also , do you mean to tell me that you are "giving" "defective" tools to a soldier headed into harms way? 
Did you know that the stop pin only makes contact with the TI slab? It never touches the G10? 
Did you "bother" with any form of "due diligence" prior to spending $4-500?

MY REPLY

I will be happy to address all of your questions.

I do not know who the Strider Rep. was. This was at the Plaza Cutlery Custom knife Show, this past fall in Huntington Beach, CA. He was the one in charge there that day. Not very nice at all, and a bad customer service Rep for a show.

In regard to my "due diligence," I bought the knife from a dealer and it was sent to me. How on earth can a dealer look over everything in their inventory. I had the knife for a short time, and took it to the show to let Strider take a look at it. The Rep just shrugged, and told me to send it in. And the $15.00 fee? again, what a joke. 

I am not their QC.

Would it not be "due diligence" on the part of Strider to manufacture a $4-500 knife that will not cut itself off it's own Lanyard? As for me "giving defective tools to a soldier in harms way?" If you read my original post, I clearly state that I would advise of the defect. 

Strider is the one "giving" (selling) thousands of defective knives to servicemen, and LE in harms way without telling them there is a problem with the lanyard hole, not me.

If I give a knife to a combat bound serviceman, it would be someone that I know. Once again, as stated in my original post, I would certainly tell them of the problem, and to just use the clip. I have been giving knives to guy's I know heading to, or better said, back to Iraq. I do it as a good luck gesture, and so they can have an extra tool as well.

My blade goes 1/3 of the way past the opening of the hole. This is just wrong. 

I never said that I do not like Strider's

Hope this clears up your questions.

With all best wishes,

RL


Mod: quote function not working.


----------



## justsomeguy

RedLed ,

As you can see from my link (above), not everyone is in love with Strider.

I am expressing no opinion at this time.

S


----------



## RedLED

Well, I just think they have a problem with the lanyard hole, and could treat their customers with more respect.

Frankly, I am shocked by what I found out about Mick Strider, It is just awful.

I did not know of any of this, and I am glad you posted the link. 

All I wanted to do was advise my technical problem. I have no intention of entering in to discussions of his sordid past. 

You know, after learning of this, I may just give all my Strider's away.

I do thank you for the post.

Best,

RL


----------



## BladeDogg

People have 2 choices in life. Listen to others or listen to facts. I choose to listen to facts and the WHOLE story. This is a STARK example of why the media has so much power in this world.

Paskal, enjoy your choices and feel free to PM me anytime for more information on Striders.


----------



## cqbdude

RedLed said:


> You know, after learning of this, I may just give all my Strider's away.
> 
> 
> RL


 
Im sure you will not have any problem getting rid of all of your Striders...

Good Luck ...


----------



## cy

I'll take it!

please let me know if your striders need a new home 

note my pic above showing position of blade tip to lanyard hole with a double loop of para cord clearing blade tip with no problems.

yes if you inserted lanyard across two holes it would cut. but that's the most unnatural position possible to insert lanyard. 

seriously... do agree customer service should be a little better. 
just had an accident sledding, with SMF clipped to rear pocket as usual. 

fell rocketing down an icy run. strider clipped in rear pocket, dug in ice at speed. result was ti clip got mangled. strider knife didn't come open or get hurt. An excellent rugged design!

anyways... sent several emails to strider wanting another clip. after a couple of days. strider responded with a short note to send SMF in and they would replace the clip. no instructions.... nothing else. 

send several other emails afterwards for details ... with no response. did find out by reading the unofficial strider faq. 

could customer service been better? sure... but strider did respond within two days and offer to fix. 

since I didn't want to send in my SMF over a bent clip. took clip off and carefully bent back into original shape. works great!

here's a pic of strider before and after bent clip. 
















RedLed said:


> Well, I just think they have a problem with the lanyard hole, and could treat their customers with more respect.
> 
> Frankly, I am shocked by what I found out about Mick Strider, It is just awful.
> 
> I did not know of any of this, and I am glad you posted the link.
> 
> All I wanted to do was advise my technical problem. I have no intention of entering in to discussions of his sordid past.
> 
> You know, after learning of this, I may just give all my Strider's away.
> 
> I do thank you for the post.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL


----------



## George1

I don't think it is a design flaw at all. I think it might have something to do with the size tradeoff. Other people have said..... 

How do I attach my pre-made lanyard on a AR/GB, SMF or SnG?
Take a piece of floss/ fishing line/ single strand of paracord innards, and loop it through the big loop on your pre-made lanyard. Run the thin string through the lanyard hole on your AR/GB, SMF or SnG and pull the loop of your lanyard through. Pull the business end of your lanyard through the loop. It's easier than trying to poke the paracord through.

You need to put the paracord through just one side. Pick one it doesn't really matter. That way, it won't get cut by the blade. Also, try gutted paracord it you can't get it to fit through the holes or you can buy 2mm or 3mm cord from an outdoor gear shop which is a tad bit smaller than paracord.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RedLED

I have just never seen a lanyard hole do this on any other knife, production or custom. Would you order a custom knife this way.

I 'm sorry, this is just not correct. Even as you tie the laynard on one side, it at some point will touch the blade durring carry.

Respectfully,

RL


----------



## cy

RL, here's a pic of my SMF with doubled layer lanyard on one side. there's plenty of room for blade tip to clear. right handed folks on one side, lefties on other. note where tip extends 1/3 past hole, exactly as RL states. 

don't see why anyone would want to use both holes to tie lanyard. you could but it would make for a clumsy result. 

this really is a non-issue, functional wise. cosmetic wise, would have to agree. And as most know Strider blades are all about function. As you can see from my pic's, SMF is not babied but used. 

as to Mick Strider's personal life... no clue. after skinning two deer (including chopping thru tailbone) and a squirrel, without resharpening, can verify his blades perform! 








RedLed said:


> I have just never seen a lanyard hole do this on any other knife, production or custom. Would you order a custom knife this way.
> 
> I 'm sorry, this is just not correct. Even as you tie the laynard on one side, it at some point will touch the blade durring carry.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> RL


----------



## benchmade_boy

wow cy you really put your knife through a lot! of course i do to, my grip gets a lot of abuse, skinning, cuting rope, zip ties, nylon, anything that is everthing. but i do think you have impressed me so much i may get me a strider. do you know how much larger a SMF is than an SNG? is the SMF worht the extra money?

thanks!


----------



## DocArnie

BladeDogg said:


> People have 2 choices in life. Listen to others or listen to facts. *I choose to listen to facts* and the WHOLE story. This is a STARK example of why the media has so much power in this world.



LOL! If you mean "mindless following" by "listen to facts", and "original Mick Strider quotes" by "listen to others" this might make sense.

*People, don't drink the kool-aid!*

Read the thread at bladeforums and form your own opinion.


----------



## cy

how's about a few links? 

benchmade, no clue about size between SNG and SMF. my comments are only valid for my one SMF. 

since I have a tendency to use my EDC. (not that there's anything wrong with having shelf queens) it's going to get scratched up, beat up. So much prefer purchasing a used blade. that way no pain of first scratches. And price in most instances is lower too. 



DocArnie said:


> LOL! If you mean "mindless following" by "listen to facts", and "original Mick Strider quotes" by "listen to others" this might make sense.
> 
> *People, don't drink the kool-aid!*
> 
> Read the thread at bladeforums and form your own opinion.


----------



## DocArnie

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453852
It's not just rumors, but open questions, backed up with hard facts. (Strider quotes and documents) Mick Strider has an account at bladeforums but doesn't want to post there, for reasons unknown. You can make a search there and see the whole history.
Everyone can say what he thinks, unlike the places where Mick Strider posts. (I've been banned from a certain green forum for asking the simple question if the letter to Chris Osman is real or not *at bladeforums*)
There are lots of links. Noone forces you to believe anything. You can read the accusations and make up your own mind.


----------



## knifebright

I've heard stories about striders customer service as well. Just for a positive note 8 days ago i followed the instructions and sent my sng in to strider with no previous comunication just a note about it not locking up tight enought for me and 15 dollars. exactly 8 days later (including weekends) it was back with me tight as a bank vault. Sure they have a few qirky customer servive things they just wont do. but what they will do they do very well and fast.
jimmy


----------



## cy

docarnie, just folowed your link... good grief, what a mess!!!


----------



## lonepiper

Hey Redled...if you are giving away your striders, send me a PM. I'll take free Striders any day of the week!

I own about 15 Striders of all shapes and sizes. Recently took a SmF, GB and RCC with me on a trip to Iraq and haven't had a single problem with any of the Striders I've had now. Been a strider owner since 2004 and love'em. Also had an EB-S on my tactical tailor MAV and an EBT on my safariland holster. I have yet to find a knife that I like better. 

Everyone has different tastes, likes, beliefs in what a person's past means to their future. Personally, I love Strider knives and I've literally trusted my life to them since '04. 

As for favorites, the GB is still my hands down favorite Strider folder followed closely by the SmF!


----------



## TonyBPD

All that crap on BF is just that....crap. Strider knives rock and that is all.

Oh yeah. My new SMF


----------



## cqbdude

Do you guys know if the Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command returned any SMF's because of the lanyard hole??


----------



## TonyBPD

Lonepiper - GB's are my favorite as well.


----------



## BladeDogg

DocArnie said:


> LOL! If you mean "mindless following" by "listen to facts", and "original Mick Strider quotes" by "listen to others" this might make sense.
> 
> *People, don't drink the kool-aid!*
> 
> Read the thread at bladeforums and form your own opinion.


 
DocArnie, form your own opinions is exactly right. It is obvious how you feel so don't skirt around the issue.

You know EXACTLY what I MEAN and IF you are just salty cause' your feelings got hurt when you got banned from the GREEN forum then so be it. But influencing others with your links and blah blah is called slander.

I know I won't change your mind about Striders but I would hope that if you have a hidden agenda about Strider and/or Mick you would just make it public and not hide behind a curtain of "make your own opinions".


----------



## Sigman

I'm not a "Knifeaholic" but they sure look like a great blade to me!! Pretty spendy though! 

BTW, the thread is about "Which Strider Folder"...if anyone wants to start another thread on the blade's maker/designer - do it in another thread, the Underground (if it's messy), or better yet - just leave it on BF! 

In other words, let's keep this thread on topic, eh? Thanks, there's enough drama around these woods now days!!

Oh and yes, if anyone wants to me to store one of their Striders because of politics...I'd be glad to PM my address to you!


----------



## BladeDogg

Sigman, I apologize for my above post for I posted it during the time you were posting yours. I totally agree with you wholeheartedly. I just get passionate when there are "hidden agendas" with post to honest questions by members of ANY forum.

Hey Paskal, did you choose your Strider yet?


----------



## paskal

i'm quite suprise with this thread now. Yes i'm choosing AR Ranger Green. But i checked at plazacutlery.com and bluelinegear.com they just out of stock. I need to wait untill the new stock is coming. I'm also consider any offer of used Strider


----------



## xdanx

paskal said:


> i'm quite suprise with this thread now. Yes i'm choosing AR Ranger Green. But i checked at plazacutlery.com and bluelinegear.com they just out of stock. I need to wait untill the new stock is coming. I'm also consider any offer of used Strider


 
True North Knives has them in stock.


----------



## paskal

thanks xdanx.


----------



## DocArnie

BladeDogg said:


> DocArnie, form your own opinions is exactly right. It is obvious how you feel so don't skirt around the issue.



Dude, if original Strider *quotes* are no facts to you, I don't know what is.
My opinion is my business. I just said read the accusations and form your own opinion. I don't care what your opinion is. If you read the stuff and still think Strider is the greatest - that's fine with me. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Sigman

Hey Doc...didn't you read what I posted in post #64 above. 

LAST CHANCE - KEEP IT ON TOPIC AND KEEP THE DRAMA OUT OF THE THREAD!


----------



## TonyBPD

Well said Sigman.

A pic of my Strider RC


----------



## mchlwise

I've got $20 bucks and would be happy to take any Striders which anyone would be getting rid of, for whatever reason. 

:naughty:


----------



## Dutch

TonyBPD said:


> Well said Sigman.
> 
> A pic of my Strider RC



NICE! Great pic Tony!!

:rock:


----------



## GhostReaction

Paskal hope you wont mind if I borrow your thread.

I only manage to buy a PT Strider from a fellow CPFer. 
I NEED more Strider cause the PT is a bit small for me.

Could any kind soul post a pic of a SNG in the hand and another picture with a SMF in the hand. 
That would give me and others an idea how it would fit in the hands.


----------



## cy

can't help with SNG, but most folks know how large a small sebbie and PD are. 

here's a pic showing how much larger SMF than small sebbie.


----------



## paskal

Go on GhostReaction this thread no belongs to me it for everyone.


----------



## mspeterson

Sorry, I don't have a SMF, YET!

These are on 1/4" grid paper (Benchmade "Ritter-Grips", Strider PT & SNG)





SNG and PD-S, about as good as it gets...




IMHO, the best two pocket clips in the business!(knife and light are o.k. as well!)  


Tony, you and your RC both suck!!  (nice pic!)


----------



## George1

Hope this helps

What are the specs for the AR/GB, SnG, SMF and PT? 

AR/GB SMF SnG Gen I-III SnG Gen IV-VI PT 
Overall Length 9.44" 9" 8.125" 8.125" 6.505" 
Ti Slab Thickness .100" .150" .125" .150" .117" 
Blade Thickness .187" .187" .165" .165" .120" 
Overall Thickness .66" .53" .4375" .4625" .3985" 
Blade Length from Center Pivot 4.63" 4.4" 4.0" 4.0" 3.25" 
Cutting Surface 3.5" 3.75" 2.9375" 2.9375" 2.25" 
Weight 9.05oz 6.0oz 4.6oz 4.6oz 2.5oz


----------



## billybright

My Mick Strider custom SMF:


----------



## GhostReaction

:wave:

Thanks CY and mcpeterson :thumbsup:
The pictures really helps a lot.

I had actually placed my PD between the pc keyboard and my Strider PT  The spacebar and those other keys are great indicator for the size!

The SMF is sized to be a real workhorse knife. 

But I will most likely get the SNG for EDC 

Billy, thats one sick knife you got there!:twothumbs:


----------



## Dutch

Great pics Folks!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## knifebright

here is a pic of one of my Sng's with a PD and a brass Peak aaa light for size comparison.





jimmy


----------



## Dutch

Alright, one of my Babies!!


----------



## paskal

Anyone have the pix show comparison between AR or GB (non modified) and SnG or SmF


----------



## TonyBPD

Here you go paskal -


----------



## TonyBPD

GB & SnG


----------



## TonyBPD

Damn, I'm on a roll. GB/RC/Trident


----------



## paskal

Thank you TonyBPD for the great pix. Wow the RC and GB it's look same length. Now i can see so clear the SnG it's quite small compare to GB


----------



## TonyBPD

Glad I could help out.


----------



## john willis

What ever you end up getting we make a pouch for it. I designed and built all the sheathes for strider up untill 3 years ago. They are still using my designes in a lot of there stuff. They where in the back room of my shop for 6 years. 

The zippered knife pouch in the pictures above is my pouch. We still make those as well as folder pouches.

Here is a picture of my AR/GB pouches.


----------



## Dutch

TonyBPD said:


> Damn, I'm on a roll. GB/RC/Trident



Man, where did you score the Trident!? Nice!


----------



## paskal

Finally i made the decision to choose the SMF-T Black G-10. I' m not choosing an AR or SnG. The knife arrived to me yesterday. This is a great knife. I will post the pictures later. Thanks all for the opinion before. i'm not expected this knife are so big. Same sizae as a fixed blade


----------



## xdanx

Great decision! Striders are awesome. :rock:


----------



## jds009

Nice, wish i could afford one...


----------



## TonyBPD

Let's bring this thread back up. A few more of mine. The AR in the middle was since sold though.


----------



## BladeDogg

paskal said:


> Finally i made the decision to choose the SMF-T Black G-10. I' m not choosing an AR or SnG. The knife arrived to me yesterday. This is a great knife. I will post the pictures later. Thanks all for the opinion before. i'm not expected this knife are so big. Same sizae as a fixed blade




Good choice. If I had the green I would get the SMF next.

Great Striders Tony! Is that an old school GB on the bottom? TIGHT!


----------



## TonyBPD

That is an older GB. All knives in the photo are TAD Gear models.


----------



## paskal

Wow Tony, what is your current Strider line-up


----------



## TonyBPD

Here goes - Pics to follow 

DDC SMF 
TAD AR #'d
TAD GB #'d
Tri color G10 w/ digicamo blade GB
Coyote Brown G10 GB
Black G10 GB
ED
HAK - Not sure of the exact model but a Strider
Rogue Warrior set # 43 - See below 

I think thats all of them.


----------



## paskal

Holy s*** The rouge warrior series. Do you use all your knives or just a shelf queen


----------



## TonyBPD

I use the majority of them. A few are kept out of harms way though.


----------



## paskal

paskal said:


> Finally i made the decision to choose the SMF-T Black G-10. I' m not choosing an AR or SnG. The knife arrived to me yesterday. This is a great knife. I will post the pictures later. Thanks all for the opinion before. i'm not expected this knife are so big. Same size as a fixed blade




Here the pix
​


----------



## Dizos

For a big folder I'm partial to the SMF. I carried an AR for a week from a pass around but it felt a little too large for my hands. Also, I'm a sucker for a framelock.


----------



## paskal

wow your both Strider look so shine. How much you pay for both?


----------



## flipe8

Dizos, those mods are amazing!


----------



## GhostReaction

Is that a custom made TI body?

Paskal where did you order your Strider from?


----------



## Vincent

What is up with the $15 to ship it back deal, I mean if it broke due to a manufacturer defect then well shouldn't the manufacture pay to send it back. I don't know of any other company that asks for money for warranty service. This of course does not include sharpening charged for shipping.

I am still getting sng/


----------



## RedLED

Vincent,

I know, it is a joke. They admited a design flaw to me at a recent knife show (Plaza Cutlery Custom Knife Show.) The lanyard hole is too close to the blade. The Rep, admitted it, and told me they would fix it, however, I had to send the $15.00.

Must be the Strider shop beer fund.

Just bad customer service.

Best wishes,

Redled


----------



## cy

hmm... had the same conversation w/Strider about lanyard hole issue. my take is it's not a design flaw. 

got a double fold lanyard on my SMF and it clears blade tip with no problems. if I chose to put lanyard through both holes, then tip of blade will cut lanyard. don't understand why anyone would want to put SMF off-balance by doing that. 

no way I'd want Strider to grind blade tip to clear lanyard in a position that's never going to happen. as least for me... you may want your blade tip ground off :green:



RedLed; said:


> Vincent,
> 
> I know, it is a joke. They admited a design flaw to me at a recent knife show (Plaza Cutlery Custom Knife Show.) The lanyard hole is too close to the blade. The Rep, admitted it, and told me they would fix it, however, I had to send the $15.00.
> 
> Must be the Strider shop beer fund.
> 
> Just bad customer service.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Redled


----------



## Spalding

RedLed said:


> Vincent,
> 
> I know, it is a joke. They admited a design flaw to me at a recent knife show (Plaza Cutlery Custom Knife Show.) The lanyard hole is too close to the blade. The Rep, admitted it, and told me they would fix it, however, I had to send the $15.00.
> 
> Must be the Strider shop beer fund.
> 
> Just bad customer service.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Redled



Redled,

I got curious about this lanyard hole issue so I asked a buddy who has the same knife you do and he says that it was designed that way intentionally - that the lanyard is only for use on the knife while the knife is in the open position. He claims that if you fold the knife and put it into your pocket then you wouldn't need a lanyard. I guess that could make sense. He told me that Strider knives are hardcore knives for hardcore people.

I've heard that Mick Strider was required to admit that the stories he told about being in the secret "ops" and about getting "tasked" to steal a car were false. Is that true? I can't imagine it is.

I did a search on Google for Mick Strider/settlement and came up with this:
http://www.tacticalforums.com/cgi-bin/tacticalubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=000555;p=1

Actually, if this is real it makes Strider knives even more desirable!


----------



## cy

redled... didn't you post about this identical issue and I posted pictures showing why lanyard hole is a non-issue before? 

earlier threads turned into real bash-fest and was closed. 

if you want to bash M strider... there's plenty of other places on WWW to just that. 

edit: identical issue covered earlier on this very same thread 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1850833&postcount=52

note how lanyard clears blade nicely...








Spalding; said:


> Redled,
> 
> I got curious about this lanyard hole issue so I asked a buddy who has the same knife you do and he says that it was designed that way intentionally - that the lanyard is only for use on the knife while the knife is in the open position. He claims that if you fold the knife and put it into your pocket then you wouldn't need a lanyard. I guess that could make sense. He told me that Strider knives are hardcore knives for hardcore people.
> 
> I've heard that Mick Strider was required to admit that the stories he told about being in the secret "ops" and about getting "tasked" to steal a car were false. Is that true? I can't imagine it is.
> 
> I did a search on Google for Mick Strider/settlement and came up with this:
> http://www.tacticalforums.com/cgi-bin/tacticalubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=;p=1
> 
> Actually, if this is real it makes Strider knives even more desirable!


----------



## RedLED

Cy,

We are only talking about some customer service and design issues with the Strider company. There were no personal issues directed at Mr. Strider.

Heck, I Love Mick! However, he needs to take care of things a little better. That's all.

You have to be careful not to confuse the open, technical and consumer issues with his company, and the awful mess that is brewing in his private life. From what I have heard out of Atlanta recently, he is not doing to well. Hope evreything will be OK.

Thanks. 

Moving on, I have been tempted to go down to plaza cutlery and look over what Strider's they have in the custom knife case. I am due for a new knife.

Best wishes to Mick, and all Strider owners around the world.

Redled


----------



## cy

redled, many thanks for the clarification.... threads degrade soooo quickly when topic Strider comes up. 

and yes disagreements with design issues and customer service should be continued to be brought out. 

mangled my ti clip this winter sledding. called strider and they wanted me to send my knife back. instead of sending only the clip. then they wanted $15 to ship back. 

so I bent ti clip back myself... a few scratches, but back in service.


----------



## cutlerylover

RedLed said:


> You know, after learning of this, I may just give all my Strider's away.


 
Im not too good for handouts, lol, being so broke and always hearing about striders I always wanted to try one for myself to make my own opinions on them, but that won't happen anytime soon...Im suyre your just kidding :sigh: but if your not Ill take one...


----------



## RedLED

Cutlerylover,

I was just upset at all of the bad news about Mick. It is pretty bad what he did, all the lies he has told.

I still like Striders.

FYI, today I spoke to my friend at the the Blade Show tonight, and he tells me he heard at the show, the company is in trouble. I hope not, anyone here hear anything?

Like I said earlier, I am going to Plaza this weekend, and look over the Striders. Plaza Cutlery is a great store, and anyone visiting the LA area should go there. Dan always has a few Strider's on hand.

Best, 

Redled


----------



## ksonger

my son just had some "warranty" work done by strider. It turned out to be somewhat of a confusing mess between strider, the dealer, and another custom knife maker , all during the internet storm some have referred to. Although Mick's shop was essentially incommunicado for two weeks they ended up doing a great repair job and shipping it back for free.

ken


----------



## cutlerylover

RedLed said:


> Cutlerylover,
> 
> I was just upset at all of the bad news about Mick. It is pretty bad what he did, all the lies he has told.
> 
> I still like Striders.
> 
> FYI, today I spoke to my friend at the the Blade Show tonight, and he tells me he heard at the show, the company is in trouble. I hope not, anyone here hear anything?
> 
> Like I said earlier, I am going to Plaza this weekend, and look over the Striders. Plaza Cutlery is a great store, and anyone visiting the LA area should go there. Dan always has a few Strider's on hand.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Redled


 
Yeah I understand, and I figured you were kidding anyway, but you never know, lol...So I gave it a shot......lol


----------



## RedLED

Cutlerylover,

Well, if I change my mind you are first on the list.

After speaking with my friend at the Blade Show, I am really worried about the Strider company. I would hate to have them sink, but they Won't be the first company that has due to similar problems.

Anyway, My friend tells me there are some wonderful knives, and a good turnout of makers in Atlanta.

I have always wanted to go to the Blade Show, maybe next year.

Best,

Redled


----------



## mossyoak

I was at BLADE this weekend and got a SnG, not from Strider tho, it was used from NCblades, a First gen, real nice, i took it over to the Strider booth and they told me the histroy of the knife and the changes that have been made form gen to gen, very nice guys at Strider. im a fan and will back them up against the slander. people make mistakes, thats all there is to it. to bad were not all perfect like certain people that keep posting in this thead.


----------



## outlaw918692000

RedLed said:


> Cutlerylover,
> 
> I was just upset at all of the bad news about Mick. It is pretty bad what he did, all the lies he has told.
> 
> I still like Striders.
> 
> FYI, today I spoke to my friend at the the Blade Show tonight, and he tells me he heard at the show, the company is in trouble. I hope not, anyone here hear anything?
> 
> Like I said earlier, I am going to Plaza this weekend, and look over the Striders. Plaza Cutlery is a great store, and anyone visiting the LA area should go there. Dan always has a few Strider's on hand.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Redled


Smells like BS to me. Did you confirm this before posting or are you starting a rummer? ( I am referring to you posting that Strider knives is in danger of going out of business) This is what you are implying right?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Get the SnG, best all around, not too small, not too big. Blades got back for most tasks, it can handle anything you toss at it.

Lets try to stay on topic people, lets not beat a dead horse. Mkay?


----------



## BladeDogg

The SNG is a good size for EDC carry. I just feel more comfortable carrying a GB. Personal choice. You will get the SMF, AR and GB later anyways. Not to mention the RC, RCC, and don't get me started on the customs now! ha ha!:twothumbs

I would like to see a Strider thread WITHOUT the rumors, naysayers, and people with nothing else better to do posting stuff. I am personally sick of it. If you don't like Strider or his knives then don't buy it, don't even look at these threads about them, keep your eyes off of these threads if they infuriate you so damn much, I would love to go on and on....

The bottom line is, why can't the people that enjoy Strider knives and the people that are interested in purchasing their first knife just enjoy a thread about it.:thinking:


----------



## jhillas

Strider is selling all of the knives they can make faster than they can make them, and the re-sale market for the products is very strong. Not a recipe for "going out of business any time soon. That rumor can be quelled.

As to paying $15 to send a knife back in for service, I have personally paid a fee for sharpening, tightening, whatever to Emerson, Spyderco, Benchmade, Al Mar Knives, Kershaw, Blade-Tech, etc. Strider is not alone in charging a small fee for work done on their knives. If it turns out to be a defect or something, I think you will be pleasantly impressed in how they treat you. Strider and Blade-Tech have particularly impressed me, personally.

All of the above named manufacturers have great customer service. Strider is among the best. I was stunned by the way Strider treated me, in a very positive way.


----------



## Danbo

RedLed said:


> Cutlerylover,
> 
> Well, if I change my mind you are first on the list.
> 
> After speaking with my friend at the Blade Show, I am really worried about the Strider company. I would hate to have them sink, but they Won't be the first company that has due to similar problems.
> 
> Anyway, My friend tells me there are some wonderful knives, and a good turnout of makers in Atlanta.
> 
> I have always wanted to go to the Blade Show, maybe next year.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Redled




Well, I don't know who your friend is, but he's obviously discombobulated. The Strider boys were so busy at Blade, you could barely get close to their table.


----------



## motorhead1

We had a table three down from Mick and the Strider booth......as stated they were three deep most of the day. I spoke with Mick and all is well with him and the company too. 

Mick also gifted an AR to me that a friend carried in A-stan. I tried to buy the knife but Mick said " No way ...Take it..its yours !"

Strider Knives is alive and well.........Stay Safe and Keep the Faith!


----------



## outlaw918692000

I love all my Striders and I am sure any model will serve you well for years to come. I now carry my EBT It is my constant companion. I can't imagine being with out a Strider any more.


----------



## Gadget Guy

SNG all the way! I have three of them and love everything about them. The PT is fantastic, but just a tad too small for me. My next Strider will be a SMF. BTW, I just bought this awesome 6K SNG and it's my grail!


----------



## mossyoak

nice stellite SnG, GG.


----------



## Gadget Guy

mossyoak said:


> nice stellite SnG, GG.


 
Thanks Zach! I really love everything about it. Good to see you over here! :wave:


----------



## mossyoak

Man im everywhere, except USN because someone didnt talk to the mods aobut getting me in. hint hint

anyways heres is my SnG i got at BLADE saturday, with my Ti PD i got monday morning, and the luminox i got sunday.


----------



## Gadget Guy

mossyoak said:


> Man im everywhere, except USN because someone didnt talk to the mods aobut getting me in. hint hint


 
Zach, I can do everything I can to help you, but I can't change the email rules.


----------



## mossyoak

oh i thought you forgot to PM them, cause you never did email me back, oh well. i have to try another way to get in.


----------



## Gadget Guy

mossyoak said:


> oh i thought you forgot to PM them, cause you never did email me back, oh well. i have to try another way to get in.


 
That Strider is awesome, would it be possible to take a picture of the G-10 side?

Sorry that I forgot to email you back! :mecry:


----------



## mossyoak

here ya go






no worries bout the email


----------



## Gadget Guy

mossyoak said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no worries bout the email


 
That is just too nice! You are very lucky to have scored that one. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Gadget Guy

Gadget Guy said:


> That is just too nice! You are very lucky to have scored that one. Thanks for the pix!


 
I just noticed, does that have tritium thumb studs?


----------



## mossyoak

no, its a 1st generation SnG they have these little nubs on the posts. no trit, i wish it did, im trading it with a collector for a 6th gen next week when i get eh 6th gen. this was #53 out of the first 100.


----------



## mossyoak

if youd ike i could email you some more pics of it. with the serial and junk like that in the pics.


----------



## Gadget Guy

mossyoak said:


> if youd ike i could email you some more pics of it. with the serial and junk like that in the pics.


 
Sure, that would be great! My email address isn't a secret, so here you go, but I think you already have it.

[email protected]


----------



## mossyoak

sent 
P.S. i threw in a custom strider you might like let me know if you like it.


----------



## Vincent

jhillas said:


> Strider is selling all of the knives they can make faster than they can make them, and the re-sale market for the products is very strong. Not a recipe for "going out of business any time soon. That rumor can be quelled.
> 
> As to paying $15 to send a knife back in for service, I have personally paid a fee for sharpening, tightening, whatever to Emerson, Spyderco, Benchmade, Al Mar Knives, Kershaw, Blade-Tech, etc. Strider is not alone in charging a small fee for work done on their knives. If it turns out to be a defect or something, I think you will be pleasantly impressed in how they treat you. Strider and Blade-Tech have particularly impressed me, personally.
> 
> All of the above named manufacturers have great customer service. Strider is among the best. I was stunned by the way Strider treated me, in a very positive way.




$15 is not a small fee, and BTW those companies only charge the $5 or so for return shipping if you are getting a knife sharpened. I can understand this 100%.


Thos in my experience Spyderco , Bm and Kershaw have sent my check back to me if warranty repair work was done. It was there responsibility the product was broken or defective, not the consumers.


$15 seems like alot of money to me for a problem that is not caused by the consumer. 



Oh yeah I own a SNG you can see all the pics here 

http://www.vincentp.net/thegallery/thumbnails.php?album=9


----------



## mossyoak

ive always thought, "if you can afford a strider, you can afford $15"
most expensive things come with expensive maintence and shop tweak fees.
i just figure im buying their beer while they work on my knife, fine with me.


----------



## Dutch

mossyoak said:


> ive always thought, "if you can afford a strider, you can afford $15"
> most expensive things come with expensive maintence and shop tweak fees.
> i just figure im buying their beer while they work on my knife, fine with me.



Thank you Mossy!

If there is an issue that stemmed from workmanship or some other concern in manufacturing, you call the shop and discuss the resolution. You will not have to pay anything. This is aside from the fact that you can be the tenth owner twice removed.

Besides this, don't be surprised if you get your knife back and it has been re-worked in more ways than you anticipated. I have received knives back from the boys that have been graced with new G-10 scales, various parts, and freshly sharpened without my asking. The Strider Crew goes above and beyond with a limited staff and a huge demand in providing new product.

The fee is essentially for return shipping and the costs involved with handling.

Thanks!
Dutch


----------



## mossyoak

exactly what dutch said.


----------



## cy

don't get me wrong... don't like the $15 charge either. but due to Strider's policy of no weasel, lifetime warranty residing with knife, not just original owner. 

totally see how a $15 fee would cut out frivolous returns. it worked on me this winter. was sledding with SMF clipped to rear jeans. fell off at speed... ripped SMF off, twisting ti clip. 

in no way was strider's fault, but they offer to replace clip. just send in and they would take care of it. costs was $15... 

I thought... why pay to send SMF in and pay $15? so I took ti clip off and bent it back into shape on my vise. sure it has a few scratches on clip, but so what. it's a work knife anyways.

now is this a good bend back clip job or what?


----------



## mossyoak

perfect the $15 covers anytihng you couldnt do yourself, or any tweaks that you want done.


----------

